# Tapon POC



## troutsupport

Who do you guys recommend for Tarpon inshore (in the bay) in POC. Light tackle or fly, preferably fly.


----------



## LouieB

I was hoping you just left out the "r" in your title.

I know Jamie Pinter and Mike LaRue both run tarpon trips in POC. Might give them a shout and see if they can help you or steer you to someone who can.


----------



## troutsupport

Ha...funny, oops Typo. LOL. That is correct. 

anyone else know any contacts?


----------



## Hunter

KT...aka Kevin Townsend.


----------



## Hunter

Bill Canaan may also be able to fish you in the bay. He is a good choice for tarpon fishing in the gulf.


----------



## cheeser

Tim O'brien is a stud - llmflyfishing.com


----------



## marc

Depends on how you want to go about it...

Curtiss Cash does a lot of live baiting for tarpon
Bill Cannon spends a lot of time out deep trolling
KT works them with the fly rod

All are great guides IMHO


----------



## texasdave

*Tarpon*

Scott Somerlatte guides down there and jumps a fare amount of tarpon.
He uses flyrod or light tackle.


----------



## troutsupport

Thanks guys good info.


----------



## Trouthappy

Capt. Curtiss Cash actually lives in POC year 'round, unlike several commuter guides from Galveston/Freeport, and so I fish tarpon with him. I know he landed a 150-pounder recently in the bay. He also only counts leadered tarpon as caught, instead of getting a single jump out of them, and counting that.


----------



## BlueHeron

Trouthappy said:


> He also only counts leadered tarpon as caught, instead of getting a single jump out of them, and counting that.


Yeah, whats with the counting a Tarpon just because it jumps for you? Just cheesy if you ask me. After hooking into a nice one from the POC pier last year I have that itch myself. I just want to do it from the Yak.


----------



## Scott

Experienced tarpon anglers count both fish jumped and fish landed. When you hear an experienced tarpon angler say I went 4 for 6, that's what that means. Four landed out of six jumped. It is standard and customary to do that. Absolutely nothing wrong with it. Every highly experienced tarpon fisherman knows this.


----------



## marc

Blueheron, congrats! You are on the board.. 0-1. I believe that catching 50 percent of the tarpon hooked is a good day. Keeping up with fish jumped and landing more than half is kinda like saying, "I found them, I dominated and smoked them" or if you loose more than 50 percent...."I found them and they kicked my butt" 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tarponchaser

Curtis Cash ... Lowtide guide service ...(361) 564-7032... is on the water most everyday... nice guy... works hard to put on fish

He will tell you if he is seeing fish and fish you the way that you want to.

The other guys from Galveston don't have a clue if there are fish showing or not ... likely they will take you for a long expensive boat ride.

TC


----------



## Trouthappy

I heard that. We are hoping to fish with Curtiss during Labor Day week, that should be fun. Meanwhile I'm leaving for Boca Grande in two hours, the wife and I will spend several days there. The circus should be out of town, it's nice and quiet most days in July. We will miss the holiday weekend boaters, too.


----------



## TrueblueTexican

*Anytime after Labor Day*

Is POC big fish time -- waitin for the day --


----------



## TrueblueTexican

POC middlegrounds after labor day last year

We were finding them 30' deep gulpin rain minnows and our menhaden


----------



## BURTONboy

TrueblueTexican said:


> POC middlegrounds after labor day last year
> 
> We were finding them 30' deep gulpin rain minnows and our menhaden


Video settings are set to private...


----------



## TXDRAKE

Capt. James Shuler (http://www.finfeather.org/) can put you on them and he lives in POC. Great Guide and Great Friend! Tell'm Jason Davenport sent ya!


----------



## troutsupport

If I would have know this thread would be up so long I would have paid attention to spelling the word Tarpon correctly. LOL. 

Thanks for all the input guys.


----------



## redfish1116

jack campbell


----------



## clint623

I didn't realize their was tarpon in espiritu santo. I did jump one when I was REAL LITTLE on the gulf side of the big jetties fishing with croaker for trout. It was really cool! I've wanted to get my hands on one ever since.


----------



## skoag

*POC tarpon*



troutsupport said:


> Who do you guys recommend for Tarpon inshore (in the bay) in POC. Light tackle or fly, preferably fly.


Jack Campbell is the man to call


----------



## skoag

I don't know anyone that catches more **** on fly than Jack Campbell who has fished out of Seadrift/POC all his life. Skinny Water Fly Fishing
www.skinnywaterflyfishing.com/
Captain Jack Campbell. Presents podcast, photographs, and contact information.


----------



## skoag

*Tarpon POC*

Skinny Water Fly Fishing
www.skinnywaterflyfishing.com/
Captain Jack Campbell. Presents podcast, photographs, and contact information.


----------

